# Looking for a entry level road-bike



## Mac8 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys, I was looking at this bike : Save up to 60% of new Shimano SRAM Apex 20 Speed Road Bikes | 2012 Motobecane Super Strada Road Bikes Sale | Save up to 60% off your next new Road Bike

From Bikesdirect.com and I was wondering if the components on that bike is good or not and if the bike in the whole will be great.

Thanks


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes. If it fits you. I like Sram and think Apex is a great value in general. But I am a big fan of going to a local shop, getting fit and test riding. 
That to me is more valuable than the difference between Sram Apex and Shimano Sora. And you could get a Sora equipped bike at a local shop for that price.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

If the bike fits, great, but most likely to make the bike the best that it cam be, some adjustments specific to your needs will be in order. I think even if you spend a $100 more or end up with a slightly lower bike, the support of a local bike shop will be well worth it. The fitment and sizing and set up are far more important then the components, especially when starting out.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My opinions mirror those of both NJBiker and Mr645. In your price range you could buy from your LBS and avail yourself of the value added services mentioned above. 

Getting assistance with finding the right bike for your needs/ anatomy and a good fit will serve you far better than upgraded components.


----------



## Craigmri (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm not going to disagree with the above comments but I will say I purchased a Bikesdirect bike(Dawes 2300 Lightening) after doing my homework online and in a few bike shops. I knew what size I needed after trying to buy local but the bike I bought online was far superior to the same price point in the stores. I wanted to support my local guy but couldnt. I still buy my accessories from him(Bike computer, helmet, bottles, cages etc...). After 80 miles I am very pleased with my purchase.

Craig


----------



## jaske5 (Feb 12, 2014)

I understand the online part but i was in a similar spot this week. I had been saving to buy a bike and all the necessary accessories. i was convinced that bikesdirect was the way to go. performed all my own measurements and was ready to buy. I was talking to a friend of mine who rides and he said i should get fitted from a shop. To make a long story short.....I called around to a couple of shops and found one close to work that was willing to take a look at me. I went in on my lunch break and got fitted. I was wrong....i found out i needed a bigger frame size. talked to them and told them my situation about my very tight budget. They said not to worry, they understand and did not feel cheated that they sized me for free. I went home with my new info and was ready to buy online. That night the owner of the LBS called me and asked me to come in in the morning. He was at home going through his inventory and found a bike that he thought would be great for me. I arrived when they opened with a box of donuts. They (and i mean all 5 people in the shop) spent the next 3 hours going through rafters, boxes and long lost parts to help me out. Lets end this...... I left there with a 2013 trek 1.2, pedals, shoes (50% off), helmet (50% off), 2 pairs of shorts, computer, bottle and cage (free), spare tube, gloves, small bag and tool kit and a full fitting. They also changed out the stem to a shorter one after the sizing (it came off a 2013 madone from a previous sale and they threw it in for free). All this for under $1100.00. It was amazing, not only did they hit my price point but they took care of me. I will still buy online for some items but i will always go to the LBS for support. They called me a couple of days later to make sure i was ok and if i needed any help or needed to change anything out. I am now a customer for life.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

jaske5 said:


> I understand the online part but i was in a similar spot this week. I had been saving to buy a bike and all the necessary accessories. i was convinced that bikesdirect was the way to go. performed all my own measurements and was ready to buy. I was talking to a friend of mine who rides and he said i should get fitted from a shop. To make a long story short.....I called around to a couple of shops and found one close to work that was willing to take a look at me. I went in on my lunch break and got fitted. I was wrong....i found out i needed a bigger frame size. talked to them and told them my situation about my very tight budget. They said not to worry, they understand and did not feel cheated that they sized me for free. I went home with my new info and was ready to buy online. That night the owner of the LBS called me and asked me to come in in the morning. He was at home going through his inventory and found a bike that he thought would be great for me. I arrived when they opened with a box of donuts. They (and i mean all 5 people in the shop) spent the next 3 hours going through rafters, boxes and long lost parts to help me out. Lets end this...... I left there with a 2013 trek 1.2, pedals, shoes (50% off), helmet (50% off), 2 pairs of shorts, computer, bottle and cage (free), spare tube, gloves, small bag and tool kit and a full fitting. They also changed out the stem to a shorter one after the sizing (it came off a 2013 madone from a previous sale and they threw it in for free). All this for under $1100.00. It was amazing, not only did they hit my price point but they took care of me. I will still buy online for some items but i will always go to the LBS for support. They called me a couple of days later to make sure i was ok and if i needed any help or needed to change anything out. I am now a customer for life.


Great story. You should name the shop if you're comfortable doing so. That kind of service deserves recognition.

I've never had quite an experience as this, but I have found that every time it was open an honest with my local LBS, they have gone out of their way to help or offer advice. Sure, there are some LBS that don't seem to do very much to cultivate business, but most are run by people who really love cycling and are passionate about what they do. Although the above experience is admittedly exceptional, I would say that similar stories could be told by many members of this forum. I know I have been helped countless times and in countless ways by my local LBS.....BikeStreet in Greenville, SC.


----------



## jaske5 (Feb 12, 2014)

It was an awesome experience. Here is the linkntonthe shop. 
Zion Cyclery - Zion IL. - Trek - Felt - Surly - Santa Cruz - Kink - We the People - DK - Haro - Stolen - United - Fit Bike Co.


----------



## ltcpro (Mar 3, 2014)

I pulled the trigger on the version with the Ultegra setup. Due to the weather in Indiana, I haven't had it out on the road. The trainer and I are getting quite comfortable with each other. Based on only that experience, I think this is going to be a great bike. It could be the last bike I ever buy. (Based on the fact that the last new bike I purchased was a 1972 Raleigh Super Course, which I rode until I last year. The poor thing just couldn't hold up and replacement parts were hard to come by.)

As far as buying online or from a LBS, I took a hybrid approach. My wife's bike was only 2 years younger than mine, so we decided to replace her faithful steed at the same time. We went to our favorite LBS and found a Raleigh for her. We fitted me but, couldn't find anything close to the BD deal. My LBS told me to get the bike online and I had them assemble it. That was $80 well spent, IMAO.


----------



## ltcpro (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh my! For the last 40+ years I've been riding a Raleigh Super Course. Yesterday, I got to take my new bike out for a spin in the neighborhood. With the first push of the pedal I was impressed. It is amazing the difference that 40 years makes in bicycle technology. I am so looking forward to a longer jaunt today as the temps get into the high 50's.


----------



## davecm203 (Feb 28, 2014)

Glad you enjoy your new bike! Sounds like you made a great choice.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

All I will say is that the price of the BD bike is not as good as they claim. They claim MSRP is $1899 and of similar quality to a $2200 Giant, Trek, or Specialized. A $2200 Trek will get you an 11 speed Ultegra setup! WAAYYY better. I'd say the MSRP on that Motobecane should be about $1000-1100. For less than $200 more you could get an equivalent Giant Defy with all the support of your LBS. Find a last year's model (like the Motobecane is) and the Giant will probably be about the same price and you'd still get all the LBS amenities like fitting, maintenance, ease of warranty if ever needed, etc.


----------



## ltcpro (Mar 3, 2014)

While what you say may or may not be true, it is just an opinion. I bought a 2014 with 11 speed Ultegra setup for $900. My local LBS ( I am a 25+ year customer) and I talked it over while I was buying my wife a 2013 Raleigh. He told me it was a great deal and recommended the purchase. Once it was delivered I brought it in for his guys to assemble, which they did for $80.


----------



## ltcpro (Mar 3, 2014)

OK, it's time for an update. Due to the weather here in Indiana, I've only gotten to ride it about 70 miles (plus hundreds on the trainer). The bike is worth every penny I paid for it and I'm glad I had my LBS assemble it. 

If anyone has any specific questions, I'll be happy to answer them.


----------

